# Vintage Sweet Tommasini



## gailnaz (Aug 5, 2011)

My daughter bought this bike from a guy at the Y five years ago. She was doing triathalons at the time. I didn't know anything about the bike, until an electrician that we had hired saw it in the garage. He went nuts and told me I should move it into the house cause it was a treasure. Well, daughter lives in D.C. now and wants to buy a new bike that fits her better. (This one's a 55.) She asked me to sell the bike and I am wondering what I have on my hands. 
The electrician raved about fancy chrome lugs, and the super condition the bike's in. Steel frame, gorgeous steel fork, and kinda cool paint job. Let me try and get a picture loaded, and see what you all think. It has Irio's signature

View attachment 237308


View attachment 237309


View attachment 237310


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Dude, it looks pretty dirty. What's with all the smudges???? I'll give you 100 clams for it. 

It's a nice diamanté. Looks like it says Columbus MS? I've never heard of that tubeset. In any case, it's a steel Tommasini!!! Very very nice! 

Are you going to ride it or sell it?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Small Tommasini for sale here:
Serotta Competition Bicycle Forums - 50cm Tommasini frame set


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Definitely a high quality steel bike in a very popular size. The smoked finish is distracting to the real beauty of the bike. The real value is in the frame as tri color Shimano 600 stuff is not all that collectible. I would guess a value anywhere from $500 to $900 (really a good day). Ebay is the best place to advertise, but you have to deal with shipping and payment.
I say put the bike up for sale at your local craigslist and ask for $700.

A good deal and hopefully a quick transaction. 

Mike


----------



## gailnaz (Aug 5, 2011)

Not sure if you are joshing me or my camera is really that bad. The finish has an overlay of metallic patterns...guess it might look like dirt! Yep, Columbus MS tubeset, and other than a few nicks it is in terrific shape. I will be putting it up for sale, although the guys at the LBS said I should only do so if my house is in foreclosure!!


----------



## gailnaz (Aug 5, 2011)

*Terrific Advice*

Thanks Mike. That is exactly what I needed to know. Just had no idea what it was worth.
I wish the bike fit me, cause it is far superior to what I am riding! 
So in my ad I'll focus on the steel frame, the chrome lugs, the terrific ride, the rareness of the old Tommasini. Anything else that would tweak you if you were looking?


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

That is an easy $700 as Mike said. You might want to switch out the saddle for something a little more suited to that bike as that seems to be a women's specific saddle but only if you have something lying around in the parts bin. 

Raise the seatpost and take some nice and clear photos up against a white garage door and you will sell it in a day. Definitely get some close ups of that fork crown, the rear seat cluster and the chromed rear triangle.

Maybe even ask for a bit more than $700, it looks unridden to my eye.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

gailnaz said:


> Not sure if you are joshing me or my camera is really that bad. The finish has an overlay of metallic patterns...guess it might look like dirt! Yep, Columbus MS tubeset, and other than a few nicks it is in terrific shape. I will be putting it up for sale, although the guys at the LBS said I should only do so if my house is in foreclosure!!


If you are referrjng to me, I was clearly joshing. Hence the smiley face. 

I agree with the others. I've seen similar bikes for that price range. Although with Shimano 600, it does hamper you a little bit. Still, you could probably part it out and get $350-$450 for the frame alone. Tommasini is the creme de la creme of steel.


----------



## gailnaz (Aug 5, 2011)

This is making me very happy. I am a neophyte cyclist, so the parts bin is shallow at this point. But I will follow your suggestions and maybe try for a bit more money. The bike has sadly not been ridden as it should these past six years anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

gailnaz said:


> Anything else that would tweak you if you were looking?


MS!
Make sure you emphasise that the frame is made of MS tubing. It was pretty unusual and was only around for a few years.
Nowadays it is quite rare. Like MAX but much more exclusive and a better ride IMHO.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the electrician overreacted a little bit


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> the electrician overreacted a little bit



Come on FTF! That is a sweet find! Obviously the electrician knows his bikes. I had no idea about MS tubing.


----------



## gailnaz (Aug 5, 2011)

The electrician might be reading! He is a bike guy for sure. But I took it to my LBS and the guy-in-back was even more effusive. Made me feel stupid to sell!


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Clean and polish it up really really good and put it in your office to admire. That is a special bike. Keep it. Around here you can get more than $700 for it. Way more. Probably double. Look on craigslist at Colnago's and price it the same. Tommasini is a top end premium bike. The MS tube set it a high end one too. But, like I said, keep it. I agree. Loose that saddle. Put a Rolls on it. Another option is to sell the Shimano components and keep the frame set. That's what I would do. Work out a deal with your daughter.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I agree... That's a nice bike. In terms of ride quality and even paint, mh past Tommasini was one of the better Italian steel frames I've owned in the past. I bought it used in great condition for $700 frame/fork alone... A complete bike would likely go for a little bit more. When I stupidly sold it on Ebay years later, it went to a high bidder in Japan. I had quite a few inquiries from Japanese buyers, in fact. There are lots of Italian steel fans there willing to pay good money for something they like.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd buy it if my wife would let me. But alas, she won't!


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> the electrician overreacted a little bit


Are you frock's kidding me? A Tommasini Diamante is a pretty rare bird they don't pop up on Ebay very often. The only one I can think of that may be more rare is a MAX tubed Velocista. The last on Ebay sold for $355 with no fork and front end damage.

Tommasini Diamante Frame Columbus MS Multishape Tubes | eBay

If this was my size I would have bought it for $700 before you could have finished the sentence. My guess is it would sell for at least $1000 maybe more. You sir have a very nice bike.

Mutt


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Check craigslist. Saw it on one of local craigslist a few days ago. Can't recall what he is asking for it now. As for the debate on prices, I dont disagree that it may go for double what the OP first offered it in some parts of the country but it's a tough economy and I've seen some sweet bikes not sell at goofy low prices. For example, a 35th anniversary De Rosa in white with Campy C-record with a startin bid of $1300 didn't sell on eBay about 4 months ago. Another one I should have snagged!!! I could punch myself in the forehead for that blunder!!! Another example is an 80's Colnago Superissimo with ultegra 9 that has been on the local (Portland) CL forever. He has it for $1050 which I think is a nice price but judging by the length of time it's been up for sale, its overpriced. I suspect that it is because it has U9 instead of Campy or DA9?


----------



## Benzosol (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello, is this frame still available for sale? PM me if so...

B


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You have a gem. MS is quite rare. It was produced in low quantities by only a small handful of builders in the 90-92 timeframe. Tommasini and Basso are the two more well known makes who used for their top end offerings...the Diamante and Ascot respectively. MS stands for Multi Shape. None of the tunes are round as you know. This was an early attempt with steel to optimize tubes for stiffness and dampening based on the tube. It was really ahead of it's time. Look at all the multi-shaping being done with carbon today. It was only around a few years, I suspect because the tube set was expensive, required special lugs, and steel was in the process of being replaced by wide-spread aluminum bikes.

I have Diamante, and they are quite rare. This one is really rare. In 20 years I have never seen this color combo. Are you sure it is original paint. There was some other colors that were only available in Europe.

brewster


----------

